# The Destroyer



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 21, 2012)

We have a friend who has recently acquired a Monster Truck named "The Destroyer". He was in town for a display event, so I snapped several images Saturday with my new D800 and 24-70mm lens. I wanted to check out the DR, one image has the sun reflecting off the truck, it was totally a bright spot to my eyes, but there is actually some detail in the image. Roger climbed into the truck and snapped some images as well, they also handeled the bright sunny day out with the dark interior quite well. The Images are unedited.

I've been trying it and my new Canon 1D MK IV to see which I like best. I really did not want to like the D800, but so far it performs well, and the detail and DR in good light is amazing, in low light, it is just OK, but good up to ISO 6400 with a reasonable amount of NR.


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 3, 2012)

That thing is a beast. Must be real fun to drive and launch off ramps


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2012)

Wideopen said:


> That thing is a beast. Must be real fun to drive and launch off ramps


You wouldn't catch me driving it (bad back). I think you have to be a little bit crazy. But Yess, he jumps cars, busses, crushes them, etc. I haven't photographed him with his new truck in a race, but here is one when he was driving for someone else.
All I had that day was my 1D MK III and 35mm L, so they are heavy crops from halfway up in the stands.


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 12, 2013)

Ha. You can see through the floor. I never thought of it, but I guess that would be prety important in one of those.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 12, 2013)

Here he is in his new truck at the Spokane County Fair last fall. (Canon 5D MK II with 70-200mm f/4L IS)


----------

